# We are going to the beach!



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I used to ride on the beach all of the time, so my list is thus.
* towels, towels, towels. Not just for you, but for your tack. Salt water is H-A-R-D on leather. Wipe it down as soon as your done, clean thoroughly when you get home.
* clothes and boots you don't mind getting wet and sandy, swim suit, and fresh clothes to change into. 
* Access to a place with fresh water to rinse off your horse, salt water can irritate a horses skin ( not to mention, its hell on a trailer).
* sunscreen for you and your pony. 
All I can think of for now its been a few years. Also don't be surprised if they spook at the surf, its pretty common, just take it slow and easy and soon enough your horse will be hanging 10....errrr...2? Whatever, also where in St. John's my sister lives on Amelia Island and there is a park on one end of the island that has a wash rack.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

You know, I'm not sure to be honest! I have a place to board all lined up, and I was just going to let her tell us where to go! I'll have to look up her address and get a general idea


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

She's about ten minutes from Mickler's


----------



## Jan1975 (Sep 7, 2015)

That sounds like so much fun!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Don't be afraid to get wet (maybe a change of clothes), and bring a hoofpick just incase. 

I second the towels.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

The beach is a blast!

I would suggest:

-Change of clothes/towels.

-Rain gear in case it rains, even in FL rain + wind = cold.

-With the above, while it is FL it's also winter and they do have their cold days so ensure you take something warm along on your trip just in case you need it. I generally approach beach visits with the layer look. I live just over an hours drive from the beach but it's two different climate zones. Not only that the coast weather changes hour by hour so I also go prepared for anything.

-Hat with a visor/brim, can be a lot of glare on the beach.

-Food/drink for you and your horse at the trailer waiting. The sand takes a lot out of your horse, it's more work compared to a regular trail ride. I live where the coast is normally cool on a warm day so I take a thermos with coffee to warm back up.

-Have everything you need to clean up your tack.

After a ride take a look at your horses hoofs, it's amazing the cleaning job sand does on them.


----------



## Surrealle (Feb 28, 2016)

Someone told me once that the waves can cause a horse to get vertigo and fall (when he's in the water). I don't know if that's true--I've never ridden on the beach--but maybe someone here can confirm? If it is, just be careful of that possibility!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Surrealle said:


> Someone told me once that the waves can cause a horse to get vertigo and fall (when he's in the water). I don't know if that's true--I've never ridden on the beach--but maybe someone here can confirm? If it is, just be careful of that possibility!


I don't know about the horses but I've done it a few times and it makes me feel a little vertigo-y, so I wouldn't be surprised! Love riding on the beach, I just try not to go too deep in the waves anymore


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Surrealle said:


> Someone told me once that the waves can cause a horse to get vertigo and fall (when he's in the water). I don't know if that's true--I've never ridden on the beach--but maybe someone here can confirm? If it is, just be careful of that possibility!


That would be a no.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Actually sky horses will get dizzy looking at the waves. 

To the op, knightrider and I rode on the beach at St John's county just a few months ago. Knightrider posted pictures on here if you look up the old post. We rode at the Butler Park East entrance. That way we could camp at Princess Place Preserve. LoriF who is also on here joined us with her pregnant mare- I believe she has a post started on the foaling section.

Micklers landing is better for large groups because the parking lot is gigantic. I've been there too but without horses. 

Maybe we should all plan a horseforum ride and luncheon at the beach? I just don't know where we can camp near Micklers landing... what place did you find for boarding? 

All our horses did great and they had never been to the beach before. We did not go swimming though. It was cold and windy plus the seas were rough.

Beware of the jellyfish. August through October is usually pretty bad. Not sure how it will be in April. Luckily it is mostly moon jellies which don't sting that bad. We used to go to the beach every year for my mom's work, usually during jellyfish season.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

4horses said:


> Actually sky horses will get dizzy looking at the waves.


I had a riding instructor that bred and trained and competed KWPN horses... she trained them on the beach. None of them have ever gotten dizzy or fell over because of the waves.

I'm sure there are exceptions, but when I went on a beach trek in NZ my mount did not get dizzy nor fall over and we were out for an hour.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

What I've observed:

-Vertigo, no.

-Sand shifting under their hoofs while standing in the surf can be a very different experience for them.

-Water coming for them...angle away from the waters edge.

-Hissing sound water running over sand makes, another reason to angle away from the waters edge.

-Seeing surf for the first time might cause a horse to bolt (seen it twice).

-Wind in their mane? High energy time, if one rider/horse takes off all the rest want to join in the fun.


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> I had a riding instructor that bred and trained and competed KWPN horses... she trained them on the beach. None of them have ever gotten dizzy or fell over because of the waves.
> 
> I'm sure there are exceptions, but when I went on a beach trek in NZ my mount did not get dizzy nor fall over and we were out for an hour.


From what I know (I work at a trail barn that does beach rides) most of them are fine when they're on the beach, I was talking about actually taking them into the water. They seemed to do fine but the first 5 or 10 minutes was very strange for me!


----------



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

A horse that has never experienced the ocean can get a little dizzy, just keep them walking and it makes it a little easier for them.

Wear your helmet. I know that is a downer to the 'wind in your hair', but that soft-looking sand is more like concrete if you fall off.

Even if it is warm, carry a jacket or vest with you. On the coast the wind can be a lot stronger than inland and be quite chilly out in the open.

I have never seen a horse that didn't like it, once they are accustomed.

Carry drinking water, or have some at your vehicle at the very least, unless you are absolutely sure there is water available near where you will ride.

I agree with the change of clothes, towels, hoofpic. If you are carrying phone/camera a zipped pocket/pouch that is easy to access.

Enjoy, have fun!!

:gallop:


----------

